# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  [Association Chat'K'Rat] Rasmoket - Chaton de 4 mois

## Tayanis

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rasmoket
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Rasmoket est le plus peureux des 3, son nom a été choisi car quand on  fait trop de bruit, il rampe presque pour aller se cacher. Il rase la  moquette quoi ^^
Il ronronne beaucoup avec la fille de sa famille d'accueil.


*Histoire :* Il est arrivé avec sa sur Rebelle et son frère Rasta.


*Santé :* RàS.
Il est identifié et déparasité. Il sera primo-vacciné également.


*Ententes :* Pas testé.


*Vidéos :* https://www.tiktok.com/@asso.chatkrat


*Photos :* Sur sa fiche sur notre page Facebook.


*Contacts, questionnaire et nos conditions d'adoptions ici (AUCUN CONTACT PAR TÉLÉPHONE) :* https://www.associationchatkrat.fr/c...sadoption.html

----------


## doriant

Marrant son prenom !! Pr rasta ca doit etre qqchose aussi !! Il est bien mignon en tt cas, nul doute qu'il s'enhardira en grandissant.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Tayanis

Rasmoket recherche toujours une famille, sa soeur et son frère ont été adoptés, mais pas lui ! Pourquoi ?
Il est pourtant si adorable.

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## doriant

marqué reservé ds l'album des adoptés  :Smile:

----------

